
Don't use Sails.js - kevinburke
https://kev.inburke.com/kevin/dont-use-sails-or-waterline/?full=true
======
mattkrea
Similar to Rails.. when you have to 'new' up a project for an API it doesn't
feel right to me. Considering our production APIs have far fewer files and
modules than even the most basic Sails project.. I am not surprised to find
this is this case for the framework's users.

